# anyone with a chipped 2.7T? also how low w/ 402 mod



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

how low can i go w/ the 402 mod? ive read that you shouldnt go lower than 20cm or w/e
has anyone gone lower as a daily w/ the 402 mod?
also what kind of times could i expect from a chipped 2.7t 6spd allroad? (AWE giac chip/tune, catback, piggy pipes)


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: anyone with a chipped 2.7T? also how low w/ 402 mod (OWENthatsmyname)*

You can go lower than 20mm, but those that have usually find themselves replacing control arms and tires earlier than normal, not to mention going so low that you are hitting the bump stops all the time.......staying above that 20mm threshold is a good compromise. I went 15mm in the front and 12mm in the rear.
As for chips, I went the APR route (I have a tip unfortunately). Depending what program I am running at the time I can run stock, 91 oct., 93 oct., and 100 oct. 91 gives me an increase of 59 hp and about 107 lb ft. of twist. 93 oct. goes up another 9 hp and about 24 more lb. ft. of tourque. It seems the consensus is you will shave off a little more than a second 0-60 times.......this was my favorite mod along with new sways (h-sports set hard)
I hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: anyone with a chipped 2.7T? also how low w/ 402 mod (k2allroad)*

thanks def helps.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: anyone with a chipped 2.7T? also how low w/ 402 mod (OWENthatsmyname)*

<----check here under my name for my times.
APR chip on 93 octane. stock exhaust. stock clutch. stock turbos. stock airbox w/K&N. evoms dv's and samco TBB
13's isn't too hard if you can drive well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

'01 tip with APR 93 oct., custom 2.5" catbacks, EVOms dv's. 20mm f/r 402mod.
can't wait until spring show n go to run it on the track. since the car is tip, would i be better off with ESP off and leaving the car in drive. just mashing the gas


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*To chip or not to chip..that is the question...*

I recently purchased a 2003 allroad 2.7T Quattro (pretty much fully-loaded except for a nav system) after coming out of a 4 year lease on a 2003 A4 1.8T Quattro. 

I have read numerous post on a couple of different message boards about the allroad series, and after doing so, am feeling sorry that I didn't get a 6 speed manual rather than the auto w/TipTronic, but oh well, such is life.









I was contemplating getting the engine modified with the 'chip' however some of what I read on various sites (including here) gave me cause for pause, based on what folks had to say about effects on gas mileage, and the possibility of the warranty being voided due to having the vehicle modified. 

I called the manager of the service department at the dealer I use here in California (Rusnak Westlake), and asked him about these two issues. 

He stated that although adding a mod chip can void a warranty, if I was to get the chip work done Neuspeed, there would be no issue and they would be sure not to let it effect my warranty. 

He said that he has dealt with them for years, and compared to the work that others do, they do not cause modifications that burn out turbos, or even worse, crack engine blocks (something he said that he has seen, when something called a APR chip was used). 

As for the gas mileage, he stated that the in-town mileage would definitely suffer, because with the increased HP, people tend to get a heavier foot, and the turbos kicking in faster simply uses more fuel, so the stop-and-go driving just eats up even more fuel than usual. 

That being said, I don't think I will be adding a chip...I'm averaging about 20 MPG/per tank, and with gas here in Cali at above $3/per, I wouldn't want that to start eating up even more of my money.
Feedback?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

If I was worried about gas mileage, I wouldn't be driving a twin turbo six cylinder. I'm probably somewhere around 20 mpg. Really depends on how you drive. Stay light on the gas peddle and keep them from spooling up. 
Slush-box or not.. the s60R I saw the other day was pretty salty that he could not pull on a ' family truckster '















I <3 my wagon


----------

